# Pit Boss 3-Series Digital Electric Vertical Smoker



## tlcasper (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello, new here. Did the intro page. 
I have some questions about the Pit Boss 3-Series Digital Electric Vertical Smoker.

I have been smoking food for about 10 years with a Bradley Original Smoker. It has been a great smoker over the years, always worked as it was supposed to. My only complaint is the analog control, especially up here in the northern climate. A digital electric smoker has been on my wish list for a while. I have looked at the Bradley digital, but I would like to get away from the pucks as well. 
My reading on this site leads me to believe that the MES line are the most popular of this style of smokers. 
In looking at MES smokers up here in Canada, the price mark up is extremely steep, I’m not too far from the Sault St. Marie border so crossing over is easy, but the exchange, and taxes, and duty coming back, kill any savings. 

That brings me to the Pit Boss 3-Series, I can get it for a nice price here. 
The features look great, it appears really well thought out. 
Does anyone have any experience with this smoker or any of the Pit Boss smokers?
Quality, customer service, or anything else?
I can’t find too much info on their vertical smokers. 




Thanks, Dave.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 17, 2018)

I have zero experience with this smoker but if you click on the link I posted below and scroll down you will find a link to the manual on the left if you haven't done this already.I would imagine that you can put an A-MAZE-N tray or tube in it just like an MES.
https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit...-wood-pellet-digital-electric-vertical-smoker


----------



## tlcasper (Nov 17, 2018)

normanaj said:


> I have zero experience with this smoker but if you click on the link I posted below and scroll down and you will find a link to the manual on the left if you haven't done this already.I would imagine that you can put an A-MAZE-N tray or tube in it just like an MES.
> https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit...-wood-pellet-digital-electric-vertical-smoker





I’ve been told the A-MAZE-N will fit into the chip holder, sans lid.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 17, 2018)

I too have zero experience with the Pit Boss 3.  I am not sure if it would be a step up or rather a step down from a Bradley.  I did check out a couple of reviews on line and nothing real negative other than it is slow to heat in colder weather.  With that said, since you have 10 years under the belt, every smoker has its negatives and postives and really boils down to budget. Heck, the on line reviews of my particular smoker would have the reader believe that it is a certified POS.  Yet, I have had nothing but great results.  I think Chuck Yeager sums it up best, " It's not the machine, it's the man".


----------



## tlcasper (Nov 17, 2018)

I hear you. Online reviews need to be read with an objective hat on. People’s expectations are all over the place. 
I’m hoping someone here has experience with this model. I really like the design and features, it hits most of my wants.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 17, 2018)

Not sure about the series 3 but I have a friend who has had the series 5 I believe it is for over a year and he really likes it. I've been around a couple times when he has been using it and it seems to do a great job seems very much a set it and forget it type smoker. The series 5 has a 50 lb hopper capacity and a purge system


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have the series 5 and its been really good.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 18, 2018)

tlcasper said:


> I hear you. Online reviews need to be read with an objective hat on. People’s expectations are all over the place.
> I’m hoping someone here has experience with this model. I really like the design and features, it hits most of my wants.



 Are you looking to buy the Pit Boss 3 at Home Depot?  The Home Depot has a generous return policy.  So, if you do purchase the smoker then it turns out to not meet your expectations, you can return it in 90 days.  Or, if you have a Home Depot card and use the card to purchase the smoker, then you have 365 days to return it.  That is what I did when I purchased my smoker.  Plus, I couldn't beat the free shipping.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 18, 2018)

tlcasper said:


> I hear you. Online reviews need to be read with an objective hat on. People’s expectations are all over the place.
> I’m hoping someone here has experience with this model. I really like the design and features, it hits most of my wants.



Yes.  We all should take reviews with a grain of salt.  One review stated that the auger didn't work.  Funny since from I've read the Pit Boss 3 is not a pellet version.  LOL.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 18, 2018)

I have been using bradleys for 10 yrs as well, On my 3rd one now. I have 2 pit boss pellet poopers, and I can't say enough good about them. My friend at home bought the 3 series I believe from Cabelas to replace his bradley and has been very happy with it. He did say it was a bit of a learning curve between the 2, It fit more in it and he is very happy with it.


----------



## tlcasper (Nov 21, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Are you looking to buy the Pit Boss 3 at Home Depot?  The Home Depot has a generous return policy.  So, if you do purchase the smoker then it turns out to not meet your expectations, you can return it in 90 days.  Or, if you have a Home Depot card and use the card to purchase the smoker, then you have 365 days to return it.  That is what I did when I purchased my smoker.  Plus, I couldn't beat the free shipping.



Good call on Home Depot as they have a price matching policy that will match a lower price and take another 10% off the new price. 
Walmart had this model on for less than Home Depot, so I saved another 10% off the Walmart price. Looking forward to trying this unit out. 
Thanks. 

I’ve also found a few owners of this model, and their reviews are quite positive.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 21, 2018)

Now that sound like an all around good deal.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jester805 (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought the Pit Boss Series 3 at Gander Outdoors.  I followed the instructions in the manual to "cure" the smoker, but it had trouble getting up to temp.  It was probably around 40 degrees outside when I cured it, BUT I had the smoker in my breezeway at this time.  It definitely had a hard time coming up to temp.  After messing with it for a bit I decided something was wrong and I exchanged it at the store for another one.

I cured the second one the same way as I did the first one (in my breezeway) and it controlled its temp much better.  I smoked a turkey in it on Thanksgiving day 2018 and I struggled for a while.  I ended up taking the second one back to the store too.  Then I found this site and did a lot more research.  I didn't realize that (generally speaking) the electric smokers do not run as hot as propane smokers.  I think the second one was actually working just fine.  I just didn't know what I was doing.  :)

Not sure if that really helps or not.  Just my own experience.  If I had to do it over again, I would get a bigger electric smoker (series 5 Pit Boss or MES 140).


----------

